# Adventures of a DIY Background - 48 x 16 x 24



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys, im finally starting my DIY Background. Went out and got the materials today. For all you Aussies wanting to know what materials to use, keep an eye out on this thread - ill be your guinea pig of sorts. Heres the equipment:










Cement, cement colour pigments, pondtite for cement waterproofing, silicone and a brush set. Im not sure about the pondtite so with the styro that i have im going to do a test run with a spare 2 footer that i have. Heres the 2 footer with a piece of styro to fit:










And here is a picture of the 4 foot tank that i will be doing later this week.










Please feel free to provide tips/constructive criticism!


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

you might want some more silicone...I used 6 tubes on my 100 gallon and 2 tubes when building the background itself. I would rather have a few extra tubes on hand just to be safe.


----------



## littlejoenc (Jan 11, 2005)

Save your self a lot of time and trouble.....just use the pondtite and cement colour pigments, and take the cement back......


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright new update. I've cut the styro for the 2 foot tank and am about to begin the cementing! Used a swiss army knife if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

littlejoenc said:


> Save your self a lot of time and trouble.....just use the pondtite and cement colour pigments, and take the cement back......


Hey thanks for the advice, however are you sure this will work since the pondtite is just a waterproof coating?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Just a quick question. Would be appreciated if someone answered asap.

I have a centre brace, so from personal experience, is it easier/better to design it first and then cut it in half to fit into the tank OR cut it first and then design it? I guess cutting first would help make sure the height and length are right, but i am interested in your opinion.


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

personally from what *** seen people do online with this diy backgrounds.... they measure and cut the initial piece... sculpt... then cut into 2 or more pieces if needed.


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay thanks for that, another thing. *** just put on the first coat of cement. Do you know how long i should wait until the second?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm afraid I am a little to late for this one but I would not let the cement dry before adding another coat, it needs to bond together for a stronger background. Don't foret to sprits it with water every so often, you don't want it to crack on you.


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks mightyevil, i forgot about keeping moisture on the first coat, so i could see it cracking. Did a second coat, added in some black cement pigment and have kept it moisturized overnight. Here's how it looks now.










Im not sure if i should do 3 or 4 coats but i guess ill make that decision after the next. I will add in some lighter pigment into the next coat and try vary the colour somewhat.


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay new update! I have finished the 'painting' on the 2 foot background (still have to add the pondtite though). Here's a picture, very pleased with it. :dancing: 









I am also about halfway on the carving for the 4 foot BG, will post pics later.

The coloured spots are a bit darker than the picture suggests...


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Now with the pondtite on, more accurate colouring shown. All ready to stick on









Almost there!


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Tell me what you think so far! Still have to silicone the three pieces together (had to cut it) and then onto the back


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

it looks a little un natural being so blocky like a chocolate bar but it looks quite cool.. i like it.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does look like stacked Chocolate bars.. But the colors are striking.

Looks Great


----------



## Superbowlbound (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah i do agree, with that middle section. I don't mind though and you can't really see but there is pretty good depth there. I'll post an update possibly Saturday when i fill it up


----------

